# G0390 (Trauma Team Response) denied when billed with CPT 99291 & ER Services



## LisaSox (Apr 6, 2018)

We have several claim that are being denied payment for G0390, Trauma Team Response with the correct Rev Code 689 billed on the same day as CPT 99291, Critical Care. The EOB always says that the CPT/HCPCS is not valid/ correct or that services were not performed. The payer is WV Health Plan Medicaid. I have reviewed the CMS guidelines and it looks like it is being billed/coded correctly. Is anyone else having an issue getting G0390 paid?


----------

